
Boston Dynamics’ new robot doing chores and slipping on banana peels [video] - percept
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/23/spotmini/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11962167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11962167)

------
fjdjdjcjnfjd
TechCrunch - Bringing you yesterday's news today!™

The least they could have done was to add something to the content that Boston
Dynamics themselves put out.

